# Bannana Roaches



## Herp13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey, i am have one chinese mantid right now and was wondering if anyone here fed bannana roaches. I don't think it would work if you use substrate because although they are excellent at flight, they are burrowing roaches. Anyways i was thinking since they fly the mantids might be more entised to go for them, and they might might even get the chance to catch something that flies. I am thinking of maybe using them and they are also small roaches only growing to around an inch as adults, and the nymphs can probobly be used as feeder for newly hatched mantis nymphs, but i'm not sure on that. WHat do you all think? Heres some photos...












Photos from bugchick.com


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't see why they wouldn't work as food.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you tried them, just wondering


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2006)

Nope. I am not "allowed" to have roaches in the house if you know what I mean.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 10, 2006)

i thought about using them for the same reasons you listed, but they're not as prolific as the turkistan roaches ( Blatta lateralis ). they're even more prolific than lobster roaches, which are the most popular feeder roaches. i just ordered a batch of 100 to start breeding. they also don't climb or burrow, but run around a lot, so that should catch the mantids attention.


----------



## dylandobell (Aug 10, 2006)

i want to try roaches as feeders too, but my parents would fillet me if they found a single cockroach exoskeleton within 8 miles of my house if you catch my drift.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, i already have hissers, so my moms cool with roaches, so maybe i'll get a colony going soon. About the prolific stuff, i really don't have to much to feed so anything thats breeds relativly fast is fine Plus, they look pretty cool too.


----------

